# DHEA and Pregnenolone



## jomamma007 (Nov 15, 2013)

Hey guys,
What's your guy input on supplementing dhea and preg to backfill the pathways on trt?
Anybody just on test for their trt and feeling good, no ai no hcg?? I dont seem to need an ai on 100mga per week with my levels being around 1000`s, wondering if i should take dhea and preg, my dhea levels always come back low.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Nov 15, 2013)

Supplementing with DHEA and pregnenolone is definitely advised if your serum levels are low or HCG is another option as well from what I understand. 

Not everyone requires an AI while on TRT and the ones who have their protocol dialed in usually don't need one. If E2 levels are only slightly elevated or you want to only reduce them slightly, try out DIM, Zinc, and Copper. They've been shown to reduce E2 but not as much as an AI.


----------



## grind4it (Nov 16, 2013)

I supplement with DHEA year round. Naturally I am deficient. I've noticed a general sense of well being when I'm dialed in. I have run it high and at maintanece levels. Personally, I prefer 50-100mg ED depending on brand. 
A couple of years ago I played with the doses while I was on TRT (100mg) only, not blasting. One thing I did note was that my IGF1 was around 350 (if memory serves) with the DHEA dialed in. I was in the 200 range without. Obviously, this was not a controled test. It was just something I noticed in my blood work during that period.


----------



## creekrat (Nov 18, 2013)

Glad you brought this up.  DHEA and preg are commonly overlooked in a trt/hrt regimen but can be very benificial if needed.  If you are low or deficient our doctors would most likely prescribe them to get you to optimal levels


----------



## UnderDosed (Dec 1, 2013)

I use them  both 50 mg dhea 2xed and preg 1ed and my bloods came out better with higher test with out raising estrogen!


----------

